
Mcdonalds copying cyriak – cows cows cows in their new commercial? - itayadler
https://twitter.com/cyriakharris/status/760435431943053312
======
itayadler
Here's a link to the mcdonalds commercial:
[https://vimeo.com/176208286](https://vimeo.com/176208286) Link to cyriak's
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY)

~~~
alex_hitchins
I know this is a ver non HN comment to make, but cyriak's stuff is amazingly
incredible. Long time fan of the music and the visual arts.

Sadly, this sort of creativity stripping is rife. Did RatherGood.com not have
simialar issues with Coke using their art in a foreign country?

